# Piece for Percussion ensemble.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Later I will write the instrumentation :


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiece-for-percussion-ensemble


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Instrumentation:

-Timpani
-Bass drum
-Large tam-tam
-Medium size tam-tam
-Bongos
-Triangle
-Medium size Taiko drum
-Crotales
-Marimba
-Vibraphone

(sorry, I can't edit the first post)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

In my opinion - not bad. The first minute and a half or so seems to lack something, but from there until the end the piece is fairly convincing.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

tdc said:


> In my opinion - not bad. The first minute and a half or so seems to lack something, but from there until the end the piece is fairly convincing.


Hi, well, the first part is some kind of solemn funeral march, on a rural way of some remote old european village . Anyway, thanks for listen.

-------------------------------

Second piece, an Aksak dance:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpieces-for-percussion-ensemble


----------

